# My HUGE HUGE CCO Haul!!!!



## cutenurse2486 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok guys…so this is my ridiculously HUGE haul!!! I went to a CCO while on vacation & I went a little crazy…I am just going to consider it to be my early birthday present to myself…that’s the only way I can justify spending so much money…
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Anyway, I am pretty excited about all the goodies I got, so I hope you enjoy this too!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is a pic. of my entire haul…I know…I’m insane, but oh well!





The next few pictures are the details of everything I bought.





*Rose Blanc *Eyeshadow
*Purple Shower *Eyeshadow
*Fertile* Eyeshadow
*Claire De Lune *Eyeshadow





Pressed Blot Powder in *Light*
*Other Worldly *Sheertone Shimmer Blush





*Pharaoh* Paint Pot
*Otherworldly *Paint Pot
*Electro Sky *Paint Pot
*Non-Conformist *Fluidline





*Divine Lime *Glitter Eye Liner
*Molten Sol *Liquidlast Liner
*Visionaire* Liquidlast Liner
*Pinkcraft* Liquidlast Liner
*Foxtail* Technakohl Liner





*Purring* Tendertone
*Shush! *Tendertone
*Softnote* Tendertone
*Pink Edge *Lipglass Pencil





*En Pointe *Lipglass
*Pas-De-Deux *Lipglass
*Corps-De-Ballet *Lipglass
*Posh It Up *Plushglass
*Kissable* Slimshine





*Blankety* Lipstick
*Overrich *Lipstick
*Fun Fun *Lipstick
*Orchidazzle *Lipstick
*Danse *Lipstick





*Boundless *3D Glass
*Ciao, Manhattan *Lipglass
*Glamoursun *Lipglass
*Orange-Descence *Lipglass
*Crystal Rose *Lipglass





Curiositease: 5 Warm Lipglass and Lustreglass Set - 
*Expensive* Lipglass
*Bada Boom *Lipglass
*Pink Grapefruit *Lipglass
*Beaux* Lustreglass
*Ornamental* Lustreglass





Fringe: 3 Pink Lips Set - 
*Angel *Lipstick
*Plum Dandy *Lipstick
*Rose Champagne *Lipglass

Thanks for looking!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 10, 2008)

!! love it, you got a good variety of colors.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jul 10, 2008)

Great haul, enjoy~


----------



## lilrumpkinkb (Jul 10, 2008)

awesome haulage! what cco did you go to?


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilrumpkinkb* 

 
_awesome haulage! what cco did you go to?_

 
I went to the CCO at Silver Sands Outlet in Destin, FL.


----------



## hr44 (Jul 10, 2008)

Fantastic haul!!!!!


----------



## vcanady (Jul 10, 2008)

wow nice haul!


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Jul 10, 2008)

wow i stay  couple hours from that outlet how much were the lipsticks and eyestuff?


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Jul 10, 2008)

nice haul i want those lipsticks they are pretty


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LADII UNIQUE* 

 
_wow i stay couple hours from that outlet how much were the lipsticks and eyestuff?_

 
Lipsticks, lipglass, & eyeshadows are $10 each.  Other stuff like paint pots and liners run between about $10.50 - $12 each.  Sets are about $20 & up.  Hope that helps!


----------



## mamadiaspora (Jul 10, 2008)

oh damn. great haul!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 10, 2008)

wow! great haul!


----------



## Brittni (Jul 10, 2008)

*Fun Fun *Lipstick AND
*Orchidazzle *Lipstick


LOOK GORGEOUS


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 10, 2008)

ahhh I am so freaking jealous!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow! Love it!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 10, 2008)

Yay for the haulage... Enjoy!!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 10, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## nunu (Jul 10, 2008)

Great haul! Enjoy


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks you guys!!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 10, 2008)

I can't believe you found Orchidazzle.  That's impressive.  Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## christineeee_ (Jul 11, 2008)

damn!! that's an awesome haul!!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 11, 2008)

ohhhhh... yummy... I spy my favorite blush in there!! Other Worldly!! I absolutely LOVE that one! It's may favorite, next to X-Rocks.


----------



## cmarie (Jul 11, 2008)

what an amazing haul! I can't believe you found all of that at a CCO! have fun!!


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice Haul. Enjoy your goodies. You got some nice colors. Blankety is my fav. l/s


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice Haul. Enjoy your goodies. You got some nice colors. Blankety is my fav. l/s


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks!!  I'm super excited about all my new stuff!!!!


----------



## nwperson (Jul 11, 2008)

what's cco?... 
great choise of eyeshadows!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nwperson* 

 
_what's cco?... 
great choise of eyeshadows!_

 
CCO stands for Cosmetics Company...these stores are usually found at outlet shopping centers and they sell a number of cosmetic lines at about 30% off retail price!  If you can find one near you, I highly recommend checking it out!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jul 11, 2008)

Ahh! So jealous right now, lol. I wish I had the money to do haul like that.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice haul!  I am so envious of your fun fun lipstick!


----------



## fattycat (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome !!! Great hauls !!  I ' m green with envy ... just kidding


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hehe...thanks!


----------



## aleksus (Jul 12, 2008)

Jeez, that's the biggest and the best haul I've ever seen! *drools* ENJOY


----------



## nikki (Jul 12, 2008)

Great stuff!!!!  Hope you had a nice vacation!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 12, 2008)

You're not insane, you're awesome! What great finds you got! I'm really wishing I would've bought those McQueen paintpots now. Your stuff is awesome, enjoy it!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you!!!  It feels good to know that there are other people out there that love makeup as much as me!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 14, 2008)

That's an amazing haul!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 15, 2008)

Are you sure this shouldn't be in the traincase forum? lol  That has to be one of the greatest hauls I've seen in a long time!!  

Enjoy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





P.S.>>Take me with you next time you go to your CCO!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hehe...thanks!!  I'm pretty sure my boyfriend is going to make sure that I don't come within 100 miles of a CCO for a good long time...


----------



## artisick (Jul 18, 2008)

great haul! i'm so jealous, lol.
i wish i could find that much stuff at my cco ):


----------



## classiechassie3 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey anyone want to sell pompadorable, or orchidazzle $$$$$$


----------

